# Tibio-Talo-Calcaneal Fusion



## SLELISON (Aug 31, 2012)

What CPT code is used for a tibiotalocalcaneal fusion? I was thinking 28705 but I can't seem to find enough information to feel good about it.  I was hoping someone on here has more experience with this procedure than I.  Thank you for taking time to read this


----------



## golymom (Aug 31, 2012)

*Tibio-talo-calcaneal fusion*

Generally this is a combination of a subtalar and an ankle fusion.  A tibio-talar fusion is an ankle fusion 27870.  The talo-calcaneal would be 28725.


----------

